# OStaCruiser Can-am 2012 Pine ride video Teamed up with Litmmpro



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Check it out guys probably one of the most bad *** can-ams jumped, deep and pushed to there limits and tell us what yall think


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I have to say this is definitely some of the most awesome footage I've seen yet! Keep it coming.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Great vid. SWEEEET jump at the end !!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Great footage & awesome editing!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i need to learn how to make videos, unless you have spare time and want to make me one haha id shoot you a little something for it!!!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome vid, I always look forward to Ostacruiser's videos. Those canadians are crazy :bigok:


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yall must break alot of stuff


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

always awesome videos from Ostacruiser!!


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks guys for the feedback!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

great video


----------

